# First gentoo + broadcom sta

## zomzilla

hello:

i am a relative newb when it comes to linux from a command line, which is why i am eager to try gentoo (throw myself into the deep end   :Smile:   )

i am happy with following the instrctions and everything but i need internet to do it: and i am cursed with needing to install the broadcom STA drivers. i can get access to an ethernet connection but only for a short time: so when would i be able to add the Driver? and how?

apologies for the utter newb question    :Embarassed: 

----------

## DONAHUE

if you want to use wireless during the install of gentoo, I would suggest (favorite, based on gentoo) system rescue cd or current ubuntu livecd. 

If sysresccd: Select a kernel of the same bitness as your intended install at the sysresccd opening menu. When booted to the xfce4 GUI, find the network manager icon in the lower right corner of the desktop and connect. 

If Ubuntu: Download and make an ubuntu cd of the same bitness as your intended install. When booted in ubuntu run 

```
sudo su --

mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

 in terminal.

For either:

Then use the gentoo handbook in a browser next to a terminal for installing; copy and paste.

----------

## zomzilla

will that start me further along with the install?

----------

## DONAHUE

Provided your broadcom nic is supported, this procedure will get you started at the same point, section 4 of the handbook, as you would be if you had a wired connection. Having a browser and the install terminal side by side will make the install easier and quicker as you can copy and paste from the handbook to terminal instead of typing.

----------

## zomzilla

thank you very much  :Smile: 

----------

